# Newbie : Eclipse 3.01 Zwei ext.JArs in eigene einbinden !



## rwolf (24. Mrz 2005)

(Eclipse 3.01 auf Pentium 4 mit Win98SE)
ist schon komisch :

habe ne kleine TestApp, die zwei externe JAR's (3rd-party) verwenden soll.

In der IDE mit RUN geht das ohne Probleme.. :wink: 
aber ne lauffähige JAR erzeugen :
nur, was im Manifest als letztes steht, wird problemlos
aufgelöst :


```
Manifest-Version 1.0
Main-Class: main            [ja, die heisst bei mir so !]
Class-Path: poi-2.0-RC2-20040102.jar
Class-Path: SuperWaba.jar
```

nur der Funktionsaufruf zu SuperWaba klappt,
bei Funktionsaufrufen zu poi...jar kommt 'NoClassDefFound'

bei vertauschen der Reihenfolge werden entsprechend nur Funktionsaufrufe
zu poi... anerkannt      

was macht Eclipse-IDE hier anders als der JAR-Packager (von Eclipse) ?
habe leider wenig Ahnung von XML...

HIIILFFEEE !

[/code]


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Mrz 2005)

du musst die aneinanderhängen..wenn ich recht weis so:



> Manifest-Version 1.0
> Main-Class: main
> Class-Path: poi-2.0-RC2-20040102.jar SuperWaba.jar


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Mrz 2005)

ach ja, das hat nix mit XML zu tun ^^

Edit: Forensuche hilft ihr weiter, es gibt tausende Themen zu Jar/Manifest


----------



## rwolf (24. Mrz 2005)

nun, mit hintereinanderhängen hatte ich' schon probiert,
aber ein Komma dazwischengesetzt.. :roll: 
man sieht den Wald voller Bäume nicht..

danke nochmals !


----------



## EagleEye (24. Mrz 2005)

Class-Path: poi-2.0-RC2-20040102.jar; SuperWaba.jar
muß das heißen


----------

